# Problem Installation Dataplotter auf PFC200 750-8206 mit Firmeware...4



## Nost (3 August 2015)

Ich möchte den Dataplotter auf einem PFC200 installieren. Das hat in der Firmeware 2 auch ohne Probleme nach der Anleitung funktioniert.
Jetzt mit der Firmeware 4 fragt er mich bei der Installation nach einem Passwort. 
Weis jemand wie das lautet? Das Standart Passwort ist es nämlich leider nicht. 
Der Support ist in den letzt Wochen recht dürftig zu erreichen.


----------



## gravieren (3 August 2015)

Hi

Normalerweise bleibt es "wago"   , ausser du hast es bereits geändert  !


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (4 August 2015)

Hallo Norst,

sofern der Datenplotter unter Linux installiert werden soll, 
werden root-Rechte benötigt!!

Daher sollten bei der Anmeldung der SSH-Sitzung
 mit folgende Anmeldeinformationen genuzt werden:

User:   root
PW:    wago   (sofern nicht verändert)


----------



## Nost (4 August 2015)

Ja funktioniert natürlich. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------

